# Converting SketchUp image to just black and white



## RogerS (12 Feb 2017)

Are there any settings in SketchUp that will suppress the coloured background so that one is just printing black lines on white?

TIA


----------



## LancsRick (12 Feb 2017)

Yes, from memory you can edit it under styles or schemes. Sorry for the vague instructions I'm not at a computer at the moment.


----------



## RogerS (12 Feb 2017)

Thanks, Rick. That's the thing I'm looking for. I guess I ought to update from SU 8 then :wink:


----------



## Brentingby (12 Feb 2017)

You can change the style setting for the Background.






And then update the style by clicking on the image in the upper left corner.


----------

